# Anybody care to make me this



## gertvanjoe (8/2/16)

Said to be the winning recipe of 2015 , really looks yummy judging by reviews but as of yet I have no DIY ingredients.
Just 30ml, name your need, be it money or not

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% 0.5 %
Almond (FA) 1.5 %
Bavarian Cream (TPA) 1 %
Cake (Yellow) (FW) 1 %
Cookie (FA) 2 %
Cream Fresh (FA) 0.5 %
Fuji Apple (FA) 1 %
Meringue (FA) 1 %
Raspberry (INAWERA) 0.5 %
Torrone (FA) 0.3 %


----------



## Silver (8/2/16)

Tell us more about this recipe @gertvanjoe 
What is it supposed to taste like?
Looks like a dessertish type vape with the highest one being cookie?


----------



## MorneW (8/2/16)

That looks like Enya Wreklaw's Rhodonite

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/16)

MorneW said:


> That looks like Enya Wreklaw's Rhodonite



Thanks @MorneW

Lol, can't say I knw what Rhodonite tastes like. Sounds like some type of rock from the planet Rhodon in a sci-fi movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MorneW (8/2/16)

Raspberry, apple nut cookie


----------



## MorneW (8/2/16)

It's yum


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

Mr.Hardwicks is bringing out a range, designed by the same guy, inspired by Rhodonite http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-the-confectionary-range.t18961/


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/2/16)

By what people said it does look yum

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> By what people said it does look yum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



And they say its that guy's best recipe to date... which says a lot!


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/2/16)

hmm I wonder how it must feels being a interweb celeb like that

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (8/2/16)

First, I don't have all those ingredients.
Second, if I do make it and like it too much, you'll never see it 
Your only hope is that I don't like it and send it on to you......lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/2/16)

zadiac said:


> First, I don't have all those ingredients.
> Second, if I do make it and like it too much, you'll never see it
> Your only hope is that I don't like it and send it on to you......lol


lolol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taran (8/2/16)

i would make it for you.. just dont have all the flavors but ill look at buying those flavors when i buy my next set of flavors


----------



## Waine (8/2/16)

What a funny post. That's all I can say....WTF 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

